# In desperate need of help!



## Briana Izaguirre (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi! I’m having a lot of trouble with bracing one of my show goats. I show at Fort Worth in two weeks and i feel like ive gotten no where. My boer has no problem pushing towards me or setting is legs properly BUT... when i go in to try to raise his head to properly brace him, he starts pulling away. Ive put my hands in all sorts of positions on his neck and face and still nothing. If anyone has any advice, Id glady appreaciate it!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

:groupwelcome: :hello: from Central NC


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I have no advice since we don't show, but I wanted to welcome you to TGS! I'm sure someone who does will be able to help. There's great people here.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Welcome to the forum! No info.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

This may help.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I dont have any advice besides to practice. Good luck and welcome to the group


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I know how to brace a fence but not a goat


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

The video won’t play for me so sorry if I repeat anything in it. Put him on a stand, or anything that has a drop off, it doesn’t have to be a big drop, I would say probably 6” or a foot high. Something that when you push him back he thinks that he is going to fall to his death (joking!! Lol) when he reaches the end. Keep pushing him and when he pushes back, even just a tad while you have him how you want him stop pushing him back. Start out where he braces just for a little bit. It doesn’t have to be long and then slowly keep having it longer and longer.
If the drop off doesn’t work or you don’t have anything that works and he pulls back keep pushing him back. If he wasn’t to pull for 100’ keep going with it, when he pushes back stop, same deal keep him braces just for a few seconds and then walk him around and repeat. He will learn that as soon as he stands how you want him to your going to stop bothering him. 
One thing that worked with my sons first wether who was the biggest pain in the behind was grab the ear with your left hand. Your not wanting to jerk him around or anything just have a little more handle on him. With your right hand grab his jaw and then lift. If this is not making sense to you let me know and I’ll see if I can get a picture of what I’m saying tomorrow. I don’t know why that worked for him, but it seems to be a common trick because our 4H leader brought this trainer gal in and she showed him how to hold him like that and first go he was bracing like a pro. If you don’t want to hold his head like that when you do show him keep switching. He can either hold his head up nicely how you want or like that.


----------



## Spring Creek Boers (Dec 26, 2018)

I agree with pushing him off a stand or something similar it defunetly works or try pushing him into a fence so he has to push into you and the post above has sone really good tips


----------

